# Dấu hiệu báo con yêu đã sẵn sàng chào đời



## Sim Med (28/9/19)

*Tham vấn y khoa: BS Nguyễn Thị Thanh Tâm*
Thực tế là rất khó xác định thời điểm chính xác bạn sẽ chuyển dạ là khi nào để có thể chuẩn bị mọi thứ cho cuộc vượt cạn. Song bạn đừng quá lo lắng, vào giai đoạn cuối của thai kỳ sẽ xuất hiện những dấu hiệu sắp sinh báo hiệu cho bạn biết bé yêu đã sẵn sàng chào đời.
Hãy tham khảo 10 dấu hiệu sắp sinh dưới đây để kịp chuẩn bị mọi thứ tốt nhất để chào đón thiên thần nhỏ ra đời nhé!

*Dấu hiệu sắp sinh mẹ bầu có thể dễ nhận biết*

*1. Sa bụng, bụng bầu tụt xuống*
Vào giai đoạn cuối thai kỳ, thai nhi sẽ dịch chuyển dần vào khu vực khung xương chậu để chuẩn bị cho sự chuyển dạ. Hiện tượng này có thể xảy ra trước một vài tuần hoặc vài giờ trước khi bạn chuyển dạ thực sự. Nếu đây không phải là lần sinh nở đầu tiên của bạn, dấu hiệu chuyển dạ này có thể bị bỏ qua nếu bạn không thường chú ý đến hình dạng hay vị trí bụng bầu của mình.
Khi dấu hiệu này xuất hiện, bạn có thể sẽ cảm thấy dễ thở hơn vì thai nhi không còn chèn ép phổi. Thế nhưng, thai nhi tụt xuống khung chậu sẽ gây áp lực lên cổ tử cung và đè lên bàng quang, khiến bạn muốn đi tiểu nhiều hơn.





​
*2. Các cơn co thắt chuyển dạ*
Các cơn co thắt tử cung đôi khi vẫn xuất hiện trong thai kỳ. Song các cơn co thắt này không đều và xuất hiện thưa thớt. Đây gọi là co thắt sinh lý Braxton Hicks hay dấu hiệu sắp sinh giả.
Trong khi đó, các cơn co thắt chuyển dạ thật sự sẽ mạnh, đau khiến bạn khó chịu và không giảm dù bạn đã thay đổi tư thế. Tần suất các cơ co diễn ra liên tục và đều đặn hơn, khoảng 5 – 7 phút sẽ có một cơn co kéo dài từ 30 giây đến 1 phút. Vì vậy, sẽ không quá khó để bạn có thể phân biệt giữa co thắt sinh lý với co thắt chuyển dạ.
Tần suất các cơn gò tử cung diễn ra mạnh và liên tục có thể khiến bạn run rẩy dù không cảm thấy lạnh. Điều này có thể xảy ra trong hoặc sau khi sinh, nhưng đừng lo lắng. Hiện tượng run rẩy là cách tự nhiên của cơ thể để giảm căng thẳng. Để giảm tình trạng này, bạn có thể ngâm mình trong nước ấm hoặc nhờ chồng massage.

*3. Dịch nhầy cổ tử cung thay đổi*
Dịch nhầy tích tụ ở cổ tử cung trong thời kỳ mang thai dần tạo thành nút nhầy cổ tử cung. Vào khoảng tuần 37 – 40 trong thai kỳ, bạn sẽ thấy âm đạo tiết ra nhiều dịch hơn, nhớt hơn. Đây là hiện tượng mất nút nhầy cổ tử cung khi nút nhầy có tác dụng bịt kín cổ tử cung để ngăn ngừa viêm nhiễm đã bong ra nhằm “dọn đường” cho bé yêu chào đời.
Dịch nhầy có thể có màu trong suốt, sậm màu hoặc màu hồng hoặc có một ít máu. Đây là dấu hiệu cho thấy trong một vài ngày tới, bé yêu của bạn sẽ chào đời. Song có không ít thai phụ phải chờ đến 1 đến 2 tuần sau đó mới thực sự chuyển dạ. Nếu thai kỳ đã đủ tháng và bạn mong muốn gặp bé yêu song vẫn chưa có dấu hiệu chuyển dạ, bạn có thể áp dụng các biện pháp kích thích chuyển dạ.
Lưu ý là nếu dịch nhầy chứa nhiều máu (gần giống như khi bạn có kinh), đây có thể là một dấu hiệu chuyển dạ nguy hiểm, bạn cần phải đến bệnh viện ngay.





​
*4. Cổ tử cung giãn nở là một triệu chứng sắp sinh*
Cổ tử cung sẽ bắt đầu mở, giãn ra và mỏng đi trong vài ngày hoặc một vài tuần trước khi bạn chuyển dạ nhằm “thông đường” cho bé yêu ra đời. Khi bạn đi khám thai định kỳ, bác sĩ có thể đo lường, theo dõi độ giãn và mỏng của cổ tử cung thông qua việc thăm khám âm đạo. Trung bình cổ tử cung phải mở 10cm mới được xem là dấu hiệu sắp sinh.





​
*5. Tiêu chảy*
Những thay đổi trong chế độ ăn uống, nội tiết tố, việc sử dụng thuốc… đều có thể khiến bạn gặp phải tình trạng tiêu chảy trong thai kỳ . Tuy nhiên, khi đã sắp đến ngày dự sinh, tiêu chảy có thể là dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn nên chuẩn bị chào đón bé yêu chào đời.
Nguyên nhân của tình trạng tiêu chảy khi sắp sinh là do các hormone được tạo ra nhằm tạo thuận lợi cho sự ra đời của em bé có thể kích thích ruột của bạn hoạt động thường xuyên hơn, khiến bạn bị tiêu chảy hoặc nôn mửa. Điều này thường khiến bạn mệt mỏi vì mất nước song đừng quá lo lắng vì đây là phản ứng tự nhiên của cơ thể. Trong quá trình chuyển dạ, bạn cũng có thể muốn đi vệ sinh.
Cách tốt nhất để giải quyết vấn đề này là hãy uống nhiều nước để cơ thể tránh mất nước. Nếu tình trạng tiêu chảy quá nghiêm trọng, bạn nên đi khám để bác sĩ có những chỉ định y khoa thích hợp.

*6. Giảm cân hoặc ngừng tăng cân*
Vào cuối thai kỳ, cân nặng của bạn thường ổn định hoặc thậm chí có thể giảm cân. Điều này là bình thường, bạn không cần lo lắng vì sẽ không ảnh hưởng đến cân nặng của thai nhi. Nguyên nhân của hiện tượng này có thể là do lượng nước ối giảm đi và chuẩn bị cho bé ra đời.

_*7. Cảm thấy mệt mỏi và muốn ngủ nhiều hơn*_





​Bụng bầu ngày càng to, gây chèn ép bàng quang khiến bạn phải đi tiểu đêm thường xuyên nên khó có thể ngủ yên giấc mỗi đêm. Do đó, nếu bất cứ khi nào cảm thấy buồn ngủ, bạn nên tranh thủ chợp mắt dưỡng sức để có sức khỏe cho giai đoạn quan trọng sắp tới.
Ngược lại, ở giai đoạn này có không ít bà mẹ bỗng trở nên hoạt bát, nhanh nhẹn một cách khác thường và thích dọn dẹp nhà cửa và chuẩn bị đồ đi sinh hơn. Đây cũng có thể xem là một dấu hiệu sắp sinh khi bản năng làm mẹ của bạn trỗi dậy và bạn muốn chuẩn bị tốt nhất để chào đón bé yêu của mình.

*8. Bị chuột rút và đau lưng nhiều hơn*
Khi sắp sinh em bé, bạn có thể sẽ cảm thấy những cơn chuột rút xuất hiện thường xuyên hơn. Đồng thời, tình trạng đau mỏi vùng lưng hoặc hai bên háng sẽ trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn. Đặc biệt nếu đây là lần đầu tiên bạn mang thai, các dấu hiệu này có thể sẽ rõ ràng hơn. Nguyên nhân của tình trạng này là các cơ khớp ở vùng xương chậu và tử cung ở giai đoạn cuối thai kỳ sẽ bị kéo căng ra chuẩn bị cho thai nhi ra đời.

*9. Giãn khớp*
Trong suốt thai kỳ, dây chằng giữa các khớp xương sẽ trở nên mềm hơn. Bạn sẽ nhận ra điều này rõ ràng hơn khi chuẩn bị bước vào giai đoạn sinh nở. Lúc này, các khớp xương trở nên linh hoạt hơn để giúp khung xương chậu mở rộng và tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho quá trình chuyển dạ.

*10. Vỡ nước ối*
Thai nhi phát triển trong một túi chất lỏng bảo vệ gọi là túi ối. Khi túi ối vỡ nghĩa là con đã sẵn sàng chào đời. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng sẽ gặp phải dấu hiệu này. Nghiên cứu cho thấy, chỉ có khoảng 8–10% thai phụ vỡ ối trước khi sinh.
Tùy mỗi người mà lượng nước ối có thể chảy ra nhiều hay ít, chảy thành dòng hay nhỏ từng giọt. Nước ối thông thường trong suốt hoặc có màu vàng nhạt. Khi vỡ ối, bạn nên ghi lại thời gian vỡ ối, lượng nước ối, màu sắc của nước ối và đến bệnh viện ngay. Chuyên gia cũng khuyên rằng bạn nên đặc biệt thận trọng hơn nếu bị vỡ ối non trước tuần 37 của thai kỳ.
Bạn có thể sẽ gặp phải hầu hết các dấu hiệu ở trên nhưng vẫn chưa đến thời điểm chuyển dạ thật sự. Ngược lại, bạn sẽ sinh con chỉ một vài giờ sau khi vỡ ối. Do đó, khoảng thời gian từ khi xuất hiện dấu hiệu sắp sinh đến khi sinh nở thật sự sẽ khác nhau ở từng người.
Nhìn chung, nếu đây là lần đầu tiên bạn mang thai, thời điểm chuyển dạ có thể cách 12- 24giờ sau khi các cơn co thắt hoặc dấu hiệu vỡ ối xuất hiện.

*Khi nào bạn cần vào bệnh viện?*





​
Khi bạn nghĩ mình sắp vượt cạn, hãy bắt đầu tính thời gian những lần bạn bị co thắt bụng, bao gồm: thời gian giữa các cơn co thắt và thời gian của mỗi cơn co thắt.
Các cơn co thắt nhẹ bắt đầu thường cách nhau từ 15 – 20 phút và kéo dài từ 60 – 90 giây mỗi cơn. Sau đó, các cơn co thắt trở nên thường xuyên hơn cho đến khi chúng cách nhau 5 phút. Khi những cơn co thắt mạnh kéo dài từ 45 – 60 giây và cách nhau 3 – 4 phút, đây chính là lúc bạn cần phải đến bệnh viện ngay.
Bạn hãy cung cấp cho bác sĩ thông tin về các cơn co thắt như thời gian cách quãng, độ dài của mỗi lần, mức độ đau và các triệu chứng khác mà bạn đang gặp phải.
Ngoài ra, nếu có các dấu hiệu sau đây, bạn hãy đến bệnh viện càng sớm càng tốt:

Gặp phải dấu hiệu sinh non như các cơn co thắt xuất hiện trước tuần thứ 37, chảy máu âm đạo, tiết dịch âm đạo bất thường, đau bụng, đau vùng xương chậu hoặc đau lưng.
Vỡ ối hoặc rò rỉ nước ối. Hãy báo ngay cho bác sĩ nếu nước ối có màu vàng nâu hoặc màu xanh lục vì đây là dấu hiệu của phân su. Bạn cũng nên gọi cho bác sĩ nếu nước ối có màu máu.
Bạn cảm thấy em bé trong bụng hoạt động ít hơn thường ngày.
Chảy máu âm đạo, bụng rất đau và đau liên tục hoặc bị sốt.
Bạn bị đau đầu nặng và kéo dài, thay đổi thị lực, đau ở vùng bụng trên, bị sưng hoặc gặp bất kỳ triệu chứng khác của tiền sản giật
SIM Med chúc mẹ bầu vượt cạn thành công nhé !!!


----------

